# Bathroom Renovation



## Rochsolid (Aug 29, 2012)

I just renovated our main washroom. New tub/tile surround. New vanity, counter top. Sink and medicine chest and flooring. Also baseboards and casings. Here Are some before shots. I knew there was mild back there but it was worse than I had expected


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 29, 2012)

I am currently in the home stretch. Just new to Install the new counter too and sink. And install new tp holder, towel rack and drapes. Also finish up some oaint


----------



## GhostMic (Dec 25, 2012)

I have done alot of bathrooms lately and the puke green is every where. It's like an epidemic or something.


----------

